# Lavarropas Drean cda no centrifuga



## dontulo (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola. Durante el lavado, todas la luces quedan titilando antes de comenzar el centrifugado mientras que la bomba no deja de funcionar. Durante la rutina del test automático, en el ciclo "enjuague", al momento de quedar sin agua quedan parpadeando los leds 1/2 carga, antiarrugas y  enjuague sin cortar el funcionamiento de la bomba.
Agradezco desde ya el tiempo usado en leer mi mensaje, las ideas que puedan darme y las ganas de compartir información de los participantes de este foro.
Saludos


----------



## Nikola 1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dontulo, con seguridad tenes en corto en la placa electronica el triac de la bomba por un sobreconsumo de la misma. Testealo y conta.


----------



## Matías (Nov 17, 2015)

A mí me pasaba lo mismo. El problema era que estaba trabada la parte del centrifugado. El tambor no giraba, lo hice girar a mano y se destrabó. Seguro hay a cambiar rulemanes



También podes chequear el termoactuador que es el activa el centrifugado. Anda con 220V


----------

